# Ritalin and Depression



## Kristin93 (Aug 1, 2011)

My concern is the way Ritalin is making me feel. I take it for my ADD but there are the side affects that concern me. However, I do love one thing about it. I love that amazing "rush" it gives me. That feeling of energy, confidence, happiness and excitement that I get once it starts kicking in. I feel like I can do anything. I also feel like my social anxiety and depression is gone once it begins to kick in. However, once that "rush" begins to go down after about an hour and a half, I begin to feel the exact oppisite... I feel tired, depressed, hopeless, antisocial, etc. I also get headaches as well at times. It gets so bad at times, I end up crying. 

I am going to see a new psychiatrist soon though, so hopefully I will find a new alternative medication for my ADD that will work better for me. 

Anyway, I just wanted to ask, does anyone know any ADD/ADHD medication that will not make you feel depressed? I would like to get a few in my head that I can try so that I don't have to go through so much trial and error. 

Thanks so much! 
-Kristin


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Ritalin is notorious for bad comedowns. Any of the longer acting stimulant medications should provide a better experience eg: long acting dexedrine, vyvanse. The initial period when a stimulant kicks in, is great but I don't think there is any way to maintain that state indefinitely. Even with the longer acting stimulants, you may begin to feel fatigued and depressed later in the day, (several hours later instead of an hour or so, like with Ritalin).


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Modafinil


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Nope. Depression is just gonna be something your gonna have too deal with dopamine is a serotonin antagonist.You can play as the dark side or the light side but being netural may be the safest. But playing all the sides maybe dangerous.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Modafinil (Provigil)
Armodafinil (Nuvigil)
Wellbutrin
Strattera


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd add that Ritalin was originally used to treat depression. That was before they found that it would make little Timmy sit down & shut up such as to not drive teachers & parents totally insane.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Stimulants cause depression. Do not use them when you have any kind of mood disorder or are prone to them.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Use one of the longer acting stims like Adderall XR or Vyvance.

Take it combination with either an SSRI or Bupropion. Doing so will cushion the crash or in my experience eliminate it completely and block any kind of depression. This is in my experience with Adderall. If for some reason you still notice negative after effects then use both an SSRI & Bupropion.

3rd thing: forget about the initial euphoria. This may not be something you want to hear, but focusing on that is only setting yourself up to feel disappointment when it wears off. Go into it with the mindset of taking it with your primary focus being the treatment of your ADHD. Any other positive mood/social/etc effects should not be anticipated/expected/relied upon and should be put on the backburner. They can be enjoyed while you have them, but they need to be viewed as bonuses, not expectations, not focused upon, and not your main purpose for taking the drug. Manipulating your thoughts in this way will limit and prevent any negative emotional aftermath.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

*Help with ritalin!!*



Kristin93 said:


> Anyway, I just wanted to ask, does anyone know any ADD/ADHD medication that will not make you feel depressed? I would like to get a few in my head that I can try so that I don't have to go through so much trial and error.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> -Kristin


Boy am I glad I found this post!! I feel the same way you feel. I don't have ADHD but I suffer from depression, general anxiety, ocd, and lack of energy. I take effexor and it helps but it does not give me energy. A few weeks ago my doctor introduced to me Ritalin 10mg. It honestly did not help. I went up to 20mg and that didn't do much either. 30mg didn't do anything.

About 5 days ago I decided to take 40mg and I noticed a lack of appetite (which stinks because I'm tiny I can't afford to lose any more weight) I don't really know if its working or not? But I will try to explain what I am going through..

Sometimes when I take the 40mg I feel sleepy for the first 30-40 minutes, and then I start feeling great for maybe 1-2 hours. After that I feel worse than I would have, had I not taken Ritalin. The problem is that I have to work and going through a crash at work is not very fun. Even though my doctor told me to take it twice a day I take 40mg every 2-3 hours just so I can function at work.

The crash is horrible. I feel depressed, worthless, suicidal, useless, angry, sleepy, a bit anxious, etc .. :cry It's one of the worst feelings I have ever experienced.

I am hoping someone can answer some of my questions..

Is it worth trying Ritalin LA? 
Does your system build tolerance to ritalin? (I am freaking out because I am supposed to start summer classes next week and I don't feel like I have any energy)

Thank you for reading!


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I was on Ritalin LA and had the same problem. After a few hours only bad effects. It's of no use whatsoever as an antidepressant. What goes up must come down and I would rather have no up than have that down each and every day.

Since the OP is using it for ADHD it might be worth looking at a longer acting version but still, if you are prone to feeling down, leave the stimulants alone.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Inshallah said:


> I was on Ritalin LA and had the same problem. After a few hours only bad effects. It's of no use whatsoever as an antidepressant. What goes up must come down and I would rather have no up than have that down each and every day.


Tried Concerta? Apparently it's meant to be longer lasting and smoother than Ritalin LA.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Yes that is supposed to last 12h vs the 8h for Ritalin LA. But I still suspect the same problems. Stimulants might be good for ADHD, they are definitely not as mono long term treatment for depression. Which depressed person would want to be on something for 12h, only to be more depressed those other 12  (that's already assuming it works for the full 12h which it sure as hell doesn't)


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

It appears people are blind to my posts.

Take your stims with SSRI or Bupropion and there is no comedown!!

Problem solved.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

beaches09 said:


> It appears people are blind to my posts.
> 
> Take your stims with SSRI or Bupropion and there is no comedown!!
> 
> Problem solved.


Those don't work for everyone.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

beaches09 said:


> It appears people are blind to my posts.
> 
> Take your stims with SSRI or Bupropion and there is no comedown!!
> 
> Problem solved.


She is not on antidepressants and is not treated for depression.
Taking another drug merely for making the comedown less bad would be...


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Inshallah said:


> She is not on antidepressants and is not treated for depression.
> Taking another drug merely for making the comedown less bad would be...


It wouldn't be anything but smart.

Those drugs are prescribed for many things other than depression. You know that.

I know that knows what it's like to live with ADHD. It's fruitless if a person has to suffer through comedowns which only make things worse when they can be avoided. It's common sense.


----------



## hoodsurgeon (Sep 18, 2011)

beaches09 said:


> It wouldn't be anything but smart.
> 
> Those drugs are prescribed for many things other than depression. You know that.


Yes, and preventing a comedown is not one of the reasons they're prescribed


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Indeed, that is not a good reason at all.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

And who cares??? You guys act like if you had comedowns you wouldn't want something that would fix it.

You guys are arguing just to argue. Stop playing devil's advocate and open your eyes.

And on that note anyway, all the symptoms of the comedown are actually symtoms of depression. Therefore taking an antidepressant makes sense.

The title of this thread regards the OP's concern of depression caused by stims.


----------



## hoodsurgeon (Sep 18, 2011)

beaches09 said:


> And who cares??? You guys act like if you had comedowns you wouldn't want something that would fix it.
> 
> You guys are arguing just to argue. Stop playing devil's advocate and open your eyes.
> 
> And on that note anyway, all the symtoms of the comedown are actually symtoms of depression. Therefore taking an antidepressant makes sense.


No, i have ritalin comedown's too but that is not enough justification to add an SSRI.

Okay, using that logic mood swings are also a side effect so should people be treated for bipolar if theyre getting ritalin induced mood swings?? No

The best option is most probably switching to a longer acting ADD / ADHD medication.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

hoodsurgeon said:


> No, i have ritalin comedown's too but that is not enough justification to add an SSRI.


And that's good for you. Do what you want. You are selling yourself short because of your stubborness. That doesn't mean other people need to do the same.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

hoodsurgeon said:


> No, i have ritalin comedown's too but that is not enough justification to add an SSRI.
> 
> Okay, using that logic mood swings are also a side effect so should people be treated for bipolar if theyre getting ritalin induced mood swings??


You are arguing just to argue, shut up and move on. I don't waste my time with ignorance.

The fact that you are trolling me is enough to suggest you need something to chill you out.


----------



## hoodsurgeon (Sep 18, 2011)

beaches09 said:


> And that's good for you. Do what you want. You are selling yourself short because of your stubborness. That doesn't mean other people need to do the same.





beaches09 said:


> You are arguing just to argue, shut up and move on. I'm not wasting my time with ignorance.
> 
> The fact that you are trolling me is enough to suggest you need something to chill you out.


No i was just pointing out a fault in your logic, adding more medications is not long term answer really (unless the other routes of different medication has been tried), as adding more medications means adding more side effects, complications and drug drug interactions.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

hoodsurgeon said:


> No i was just pointing out a fault in your logic, adding more medications is not long term answer really (unless the other routes of different medication has been tried), as adding more medications means adding more side effects, complications and drug drug interactions.


Says the person the clearly hasn't tried for themselves.

You can't write a book on tourism if you've never been more than 300 miles outside your home.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

You either change the ADHD drug or change the dose of the drug, adding in something else just for a comedown induced by a certain drug or the specific use thereof is retarded. Before you know it, you're also on a third drug for side effects of drug number 2.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I just realized I'm arguing with a 20 year old. Damn kids. Now it makes sense.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Inshallah said:


> You either change the ADHD drug or change the dose of the drug, adding in something else just for a comedown induced by a certain drug or the specific use thereof is retarded. Before you know it, you're also on a third drug for side effects of drug number 2.


And are you speaking from experience?? Or is this just your inexperienced opinion??

You are speaking to a person that has tried nearly everything. I know what the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## hoodsurgeon (Sep 18, 2011)

beaches09 said:


> I just realized I'm arguing with a 20 year old. Damn kids. Now it makes sense.


Age has nothing to do with it



beaches09 said:


> Says the person the clearly hasn't tried for themselves.
> 
> You can't write a book on tourism if you've never been more than 300 miles outside your home.


well thats were you are wrong, i have tried it and it made no difference.

Anyway, if u think it is depression add an antidepressant; Whereas if u think its induced by the ritalin, i would suggest changing to a different ADD/ADHD medication.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

beaches09 said:


> And are you speaking from experience?? Or is this just your inexperienced opinion??
> 
> You are speaking to a person that has tried nearly everything. I know what the hell I'm talking about.


I have tried everything as well


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

If a person needs ADHD medication to live their life, it's ridiculous they would make themselves suffer by not fixing the comedowns. The comedown on it's own may be considered an extreme side effect, with a major negative effect on life. Doing something to offset this is a wise choice. Anyone that doesn't get this is talking out of their a*s.

It's common sense. It's life. Do what you need to do to be your best.

End of discussion.


----------



## hoodsurgeon (Sep 18, 2011)

beaches09 said:


> If a person needs ADHD medication to live their life, it's ridiculous they would make themselves suffer by not fixing the comedowns. Anyone that doesn't get this has no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> It's common sense. It's life. Do what you need to do to be your best.
> 
> End of discussion.


They fix the comedowns by switching to an different medication such as strattera, reboxetine, adderall, vyvanse, dextro-amphetamine (d-amphetamine), modafinil etc and/or switching to extended release (if applicable).

Augmentation should never be a first or second line treatment, and leaving parts of illness untreated is stupid yes, i agree with that


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

So anyone on ADHD-meds needs to be on an antidepressant as well since every stimulant has a comedown. With the antidepressant comes possible insomnia, then they would also need something to sleep. That's 3 drugs already, where does this end?

It ends with severely overmedicated people on 5 different drugs, I've seen it more than enough times.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Have you trollers got nothing better to do? Go outside and do something productive.

hoodsurgeon is getting the right idea.

Inshallah though your viewpoint is pessimist.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Why would we be trollers? You appear to be much more of a troll than me and hoodsurgeon. Have you tried looking objectively at what you are saying vs what we are saying?


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

beaches09 said:


> And on that note anyway, all the symptoms of the comedown are actually symtoms of depression. Therefore taking an antidepressant makes sense.


Relax guys do not fight.....we're all here to help each other out!!

Yes you are right the symptoms of the comedown are symptoms of depression. In fact they are very intense. At least for me they are. Far more intense than anything I have experienced. This is my first time being prescribed something like Ritalin and my doctor failed to mentioned anything about a comedown, if it wasn't for this site I would be very confused and lost. I am a little annoyed that he did not tell me what to expect. I don't think it was fair.

But how will taking an anti-depressant help me if it does not work for me? I have taken them *all* with no results. I had treatment resistant depression up until a month ago before I started receiving ECT treatments. ECT helped. I am no longer depressed. I don't have suicidal thoughts. My mood has improved, I feel hopeful, *but I do not have any energy*. My thyroid levels are normal, and there is nothing else that would suggest why I have no energy so that's why Ritalin was prescribed to me.

I take Effexor because it helps my anxiety (somewhat) and Ritalin was prescribed for energy. So I am not really sure what you mean by taking an anti-depressant.

Anyway, I took 60mg of Ritalin this morning because I couldn't drag myself at work any more. It seemed to help more than the 40mg did, and I feel that it lasted for 5-6 hours. Is that how long its supposed to last?

Thank you!


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

anyone??


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I'm a bit surprised they prescribed you something that's known to cause depression, after a succesful series of ECT-treatments. Have you been checked out physically (thyroid etc)? Because there is a difference between no energy and no motivation. No energy would be physical vs no motivation/not wanting to do anything is mental.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Inshallah said:


> I'm a bit surprised they prescribed you something that's known to cause depression, after a succesful series of ECT-treatments. Have you been checked out physically (thyroid etc)? Because there is a difference between no energy and no motivation. No energy would be physical vs no motivation/not wanting to do anything is mental.


I will PM you..


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

Ask your doc about dexedrine (dextroamphetamine). It is the main active ingredient in Adderall. I use it for slight narcolepsy instead of ADD, but when I use it focusing on anything is very easy, and from all the posts I have read from various sites on it, the 'comedown' is very easy. I just get a bit fatigued when it wears off. No real 'crash' for me.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah stimulants can cause depression from creating a chemical imbalence even with a antidepressant there will still be some sort of crash. It just something we gotta deal with. exercising can help channel that energy. But it not necessary a wise idea being on alot of drugs cause of the compilations and side effects a decrease in health and quality of life even tho they can help treat your condition they can make you unhealthy in the process.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

oh my god, you finally made a second post! :clap

This is gonna kill your view count to posts ratio.


----------



## EricLu (Mar 25, 2013)

I've had much of the same experiences with Ritalin. The first hour or so after I take it I experience euphoria, lack of appetite, greater confidence/sociability and a compulsion to study/exercise. But within a few hours I experience a bout of depression in which I receive a surge of depressing thoughts and become really lethargic. This withdrawal usually last five or six hours. I was prescribed Ritalin for ADD, although when Ritalin is in effect I'm still just as distracted of a person— just with euphoria and more energy to focus on distractions. 

I've done some more research into what type of ADD I might have and realized that I mostly likely have "over focused" ADD, which is worsened by the use of any CNS stimulant. This has led me to the conclusion that I should stop taking my Ritalin. I'm just hoping that ceasing the use of Ritalin after at least a year wont lead me into some sort of Post-Acute-Withdrawal Syndrome where I feel like **** for a month or too, since I've been depressed already for the past few months.


----------



## Kristin93 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, that's exactly what happened to me with Ritalin. I don't think I even want to go back on any more stimulants for the rest of my life... They have just lad me down a wrong path every time. I'd rather be a bit of an airhead than be extremely depressed all the time.

I remember when the "happy" stage passed after about an hour, I would get these negative thoughts in my head that felt like I was going a little insane. I just could NOT make them stop. I would end up crying over it because it was so awful. 

Tell me more about this "overly focused" ADD... What does that mean?


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

Ritalin causes depression!? That's scary. 
Why does my doc give me ritalin when he knows I already have depression? 
Is this even responsible?


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

If you haven't tried out basically all other means before, then yes it wasn't the most responsoble decision.


----------



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

I even asked my doc about depression and ritalin and said that I doubt that ritalin will take care of it and he said that I've already tried most of the antidepressant options even though I've only had celexa,remeron,wellbutrin and agomelatin. I don't know, maybe he's just tired of me and hopes that ritalin will finally make me happy.


----------



## EricLu (Mar 25, 2013)

Over Focused ADD is a type of ADD in which someone is distracted by frequently occurring negative thoughts, rigid routines and bad memories. To many people it would look more like OCD than ADD, although people with Obsessive ADD are generally more impulsive than those with OCD. Unlike Classic or Inattentive ADD, the symptoms of ADD can actually be made worse by any drug that acts as a releasing agent and/or reuptake inhibitor for dopamine-norepinephrine (i.e., Adderall, Dexedrine, Ritalin and most other stimulants prescribed for ADD). 

When the initial rush of Ritalin was taking place, it would feel temporarily as if everything in my life was easily manageable and that there was nothing to truly feel worried about. Although within about half an hour it seemed like I was getting an equally intense rush of negative thoughts and it felt as if my own mind was forcing to my remember every negative thing that had happened to me over the past few months. I decided that this was a despairing way to live and on March 26th I quit taking Ritalin. For me there were no withdrawal symptoms (I was on a dose of 20mg for a year and a half) and I've not felt the same sort of depression that I felt on Ritalin since I stopped taking it.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Which Ritalin version are you using?


----------



## Kristin93 (Aug 1, 2011)

EricLu said:


> Over Focused ADD is a type of ADD in which someone is distracted by frequently occurring negative thoughts, rigid routines and bad memories. To many people it would look more like OCD than ADD, although people with Obsessive ADD are generally more impulsive than those with OCD. Unlike Classic or Inattentive ADD, the symptoms of ADD can actually be made worse by any drug that acts as a releasing agent and/or reuptake inhibitor for dopamine-norepinephrine (i.e., Adderall, Dexedrine, Ritalin and most other stimulants prescribed for ADD).
> 
> When the initial rush of Ritalin was taking place, it would feel temporarily as if everything in my life was easily manageable and that there was nothing to truly feel worried about. Although within about half an hour it seemed like I was getting an equally intense rush of negative thoughts and it felt as if my own mind was forcing to my remember every negative thing that had happened to me over the past few months. I decided that this was a despairing way to live and on March 26th I quit taking Ritalin. For me there were no withdrawal symptoms (I was on a dose of 20mg for a year and a half) and I've not felt the same sort of depression that I felt on Ritalin since I stopped taking it.


Oh, wow! Very interesting. I've never heard of that until now. 
I think I may have that. Whenever I get yelled at or do something wrong, it repeats over in my head and I become obsessed with it...


----------



## EricLu (Mar 25, 2013)

I was on immediate release Ritalin. I had been on immediate release Ritalin since last July, but before I took that I was taking extended release Ritalin. From my experience extended release Ritalin didn't make my mood as polar as immediate release did. The extended release Ritalin was expensive, so when I ran out of it one day all that was left to take was my dad's immediate release Ritalin. I took that for about two weeks until my prescription was refilled.


----------



## pink28 (Apr 14, 2013)

*interesting*

Wow thanks for the info. I have similar experiences and now I have hope that some of the depression will get better if I stop the Ritalin


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Kristin93 said:


> My concern is the way Ritalin is making me feel. I take it for my ADD but there are the side affects that concern me. However, I do love one thing about it. I love that amazing "rush" it gives me. That feeling of energy, confidence, happiness and excitement that I get once it starts kicking in. I feel like I can do anything. I also feel like my social anxiety and depression is gone once it begins to kick in. However, once that "rush" begins to go down after about an hour and a half, I begin to feel the exact oppisite... I feel tired, depressed, hopeless, antisocial, etc. I also get headaches as well at times. It gets so bad at times, I end up crying.


kind of reminds of provigil, so neither are good augmentation strategies for depression.


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

When I found out I had ADD i tried Ritalin and I had similar experiences. I now take concerta which is a type of ritalin and its a 'slow release' and I have not experienced that depressed feeling while taking it. However it is a controlled drug here in the UK so no doubt it is expensive in the USA.


----------



## EricLu (Mar 25, 2013)

As much as I disliked Ritalin, my experiences with SSRIs have been even worse. Both Citalopram and St. John's Wort (which I believe is a reuptake inhibitor for Serotonin) made me feel so depressed that I didn't want to do anything except lay in bed. Other times, SSRIs seemed to have no effect on me whatsoever or they made me so lacking in anxiety that I was very easily distracted and would laugh at things which I didn't even find funny. 

This reaction to SSRIs is very confusing to me, because SSRIs are usually recommended to people with Overfocused ADD. I guess this may have to do with the fact that I hate feeling sedated or slowed down (which explains why I don't really like alcohol that much). 

At the same time, Strattera —which is solely a reuptake inhibitor for norepinephrine— could probably be considered the exact opposite of an SSRI, but yet it was probably the worst drug I've ever been prescribed. I was not only anxious on it but I actually became paranoid. I had the recurring fear that my parents would die for some crazy reason and being out of their sight therefore made me anxious. I also developed a strange phobia of being on elevators and most other enclosed spaces (I knew very well that these fears were incredibly unreasonable but I couldn't escape them anyway). I was taking this during the fifth grade which was already not an easy year for me due to my only friend moving away, and Strattera certainly made it much worse. 

After having been prescribed so many drugs over the past decade it's begun to seem as if nothing will work. Exercise almost always makes me feel better but I can't do that all of the time. Adderall XR has by far been the most effective drug I've taken; there wasn't really any euphoric rush but at the same time there wasn't much of a crash. I was just able to stay focused on one subject, steadily for a few hours (and I was talkative enough that I don't think I would have had any problem starting a conversation with a complete stranger). My only fear with Adderall is that it will steadily loose it's effectiveness and that I will end up in the same predicament that Ritalin put me in.


----------



## jasdba (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ritalin and anti experiences*

I've been ion anti's for decades, first just zoloft for 20o yrs or so. Eventually, took a downturn, and doctor prescribed cymbalta, then added lithium, later more cymbalta (up to 90 mg), andmore lithium (400mg). Nothing really helped me until a NP added ritalin (20mg), and instantly I felt human. That was 5 years ago.

Recently, hit another bad spell, I guess 3 months ago. Have never felt so bad for so long. As a result, have been weaned off cymbalta (not fun), and recently on Latuda. Sadly, at this point, the first 20mg of ritalin in am rarely gives me the lift it used to, which would last most of rest of the day. I now have to take a second about 4 hrs after first, and some days it helps me, others not so much. I always feel better in PM, but never as good as i used to feel.

Anyway, for me, the ritalin has been a life saver, just wondering now if another med or incfreased dosage is needed.

Depression sucks, for sure.


----------



## lolmazz96 (Jun 16, 2014)

SSRIs?? why? they can cause sexual disfunction and other bad side effects, just switch to atomoxetine, modafinil, bupropion (great for depression and add). of course you should try first concerta or a longer acting medication to avoid crash


----------

